# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Automated Imaging Association (AIA) - The World's Largest Machine Vision Trade Association

## Airicist

Now part of the A3; Association for Advancing Automation

Website - automate.org/vision

visiononline.org

youtube.com/AIAVisionOnline

linkedin.com/company/a3-visionandimaging

Automated Imaging Association (AIA) on Wikipedia

President - Jeff Burnstein

Projects:

Collaborative Robots, Advanced Vision & AI Conference

----------


## Airicist

AIA: our vision of the future 

Uploaded on Feb 2, 2012




> Vision technology continues its rapid expansion to industries in every corner of the globe, and well beyond the confines of the factory -- and AIA is there as an advocate, partner and resource for better, safer, more advanced products and services.

----------

